# The Playoff Watch thread



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Now is the best moment to rant into one of my optimistic delusions:

- The Lakers, who were 15-11, have lost three straight (games that could go either way);
- Kobe Bryant, the franchise player, is causing comotion in the locker room;
- Kobe could be suspended because of "The Elbow", for one or two games.

Seems pretty bleek, heh?

Nonsense. The Lakers will make the playoffs.

*Here's how it's standing in the West:*

1- San Antonio 23-7 Won 2
2- Phoenix 17-10 Won 2 
3- Minnesota 14-12 Won 1 
4- Dallas 21-7 Won 3
5- Memphis 17-10 Won 1 
6- L.A. Clippers 16-11 Lost 1 
*7- L.A. Lakers 15-14 Lost 3 * 
8- Golden State 15-14 Won 1 
-------------------------------
Denver 14-16 Lost 2 
Seattle 13-15 Won 1 
Utah 13-16 Won 2 
NO/Oklahoma City 12-16 Lost 1
Sacramento 11-17 Won 1 
Houston 10 17 0.370 11.500 7-10 0-6 3-8 7-9 5-5 Lost 4 
Portland 10-18 Won 3 

PRESENT:
The *short-term * fight for the last couple of seeds will be between LA, Golden State and Denver. 

LOOKING AHEAD: 

Sun 1 Utah 
Tue 3 @ Utah 
Fri 6 Philadelphia
Sat 7 @ L.A. Clippers
Mon 9 Indiana 
Wed 11 @ Portland
Thu 12 Cleveland 
Sat 14 @ Golden State 
Mon 16 Miami 
Thu 19 @ Sacramento 
Fri 20 @ Phoenix 
Sun 22 Toronto 
Fri 27 Golden State 
Sun 29 @ Detroit 
Tue 31 @ New York 

It's a crutial month: the Lakers play Utah and Golden State twice. These are games that the Lakers must win. Even with the shadow of Kobe's suspension looming, it's not a very hard month. With the plus that we face the Clippers, another crutial game if we want to take the 6th seed. I see no reason not to finish the month at least 9-6 (yeah, i know!).

Interesting is the fact that the Clippers will have to face LA, Seattle, Utah, Golden State (twice) and Denver (twice). A bad month by the Clipps means the Lakers have the chance to get close to them in the standings. On the other hand, a good month by the Clippers would mean the Lakers' suitors will suffer a little.

The Warriors have difficult times ahead: first, three road games in Dallas, Houston and Memphis. Later on, also have to deal with Phoenix (and the Clippers and Lakers). at home, Indiana, Miami, Cleveland and Dallas should provide serious challenges.

Denver's schedule is no picnic, either: San Antonio (twice), Dallas, Phoenix, Minny, Cleveland...

All in all, i feel very confident that the Lakers will have a strong month of January and secure their position in the standings (and even get closer to the higher seeds).

I'll update this as the games take place.

GO LAKERS!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ding ding ding.. The final spots are gonna be a toss up.. These 3 games hurt and 2 that Kobe will be out may but it's far from over..


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Damn!

It seems Kobe will miss both games with Utah. That's very, very bad. 2 losses here will hurt us plenty.

Rats!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Who says we'll lose to Utah? All we gotta worry about is Andrei Kirilenko and Mehmet Okur. Kwame can frustrate Okur and Kirilenko aint that great of an offensive player.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Damn!
> 
> It seems Kobe will miss both games with Utah. That's very, very bad. 2 losses here will hurt us plenty.
> 
> Rats!


Last time we played Utah the Lakers showed they could beat them w/o Kobe in OT. SO dont count us out yet


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

LamarButler said:


> Who says we'll lose to Utah? All we gotta worry about is Andrei Kirilenko and Mehmet Okur. Kwame can frustrate Okur and Kirilenko aint that great of an offensive player.


We won't lose! :gopray:

All i was saying is that IF we were to lose, it will be very bad.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I honestly think we can prob make the playoffs but we need lamar to shoot the ball more...good thing we are playing utah twice while kobe is out


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> I honestly think we can prob make the playoffs but we need lamar to shoot the ball more...good thing we are playing utah twice while kobe is out



Exactly, This is exactly what this team needs and by team I mean Lamar . Lamar has to realize that he has to be the 2nd option and needs to shut all the critics up, This will need Phil to sit down and talk to him and just make him realize his full potential and maximize it. Lamar can easily be a 20 10 player but come on SHOOT the ball SHOOT SHOOT SHOOT! I honestly wouldnt care if chucks up some shots, nows his chance to realize hopefully Kobe will have a talk with him that dosent involve any monitors being thrown.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

this is gonna be a LONH, HARD year


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

I think their the crutial point of the season is near the end Feb. If they don't get there act together by then, then they will not make the playoff.


----------



## ajballer (Nov 13, 2005)

*ENOUGH!*


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

After games of 30th December

with relevance:

Minnesotta lost to Orlando 87-107;
Golden State with a hard-fought victory in Dallas 111-109
Kings beat Celtics 16-112
Grizzlies beat the Blazers 93-90
Phoenix 110 Charlotte 100

1- San Antonio 23-7 Won 2;
2- Phoenix 18-10 Won 3;
3- Minnesota 14-13 Lost 1;
4- Dallas 21-8 Lost 1;
5- Memphis 18-10 Won 2;
6- L.A. Clippers 16-11 Lost 1;
*7- Golden State 16-14 Won 2; 
8- L.A. Lakers 15-14 Lost 3;*
--------------------------------
Denver 14-16 Lost 2; 
Seattle 13-15 Won 1; 
Utah 13-16 Won 2; 
NO/Oklahoma City 12-16 Lost 1; 
Sacramento 12-17 Won 2; 
Houston 10-17 Lost 4; 
Portland 10-19 Lost 1. 

Down one seed.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

After games of 31st December

with relevance:

Golden State 94 - Houston 89
Phoenix 107 - Chicago 98
Dallas 95 - NOK 90
Utah 108 - Philly 102
San Antonio 98 - Denver 88
Memphis 100 - Seattle 96
Boston 111 - LA Clippers 92

1- San Antonio 24-7 Won 3;
2- Phoenix 19-10 Won 4;
3- Minnesota 14-13 Lost 1;
4- Dallas 22-8 Won 1;
*5- Memphis 19-10 Won 3;*
*6- L.A. Clippers 16-12 Lost 2;*
*7- Golden State 17-14 Won 3; * 
8- L.A. Lakers 15-14 Lost 3;
--------------------------------
*Utah 14-16 Won 3; * 
Denver 14-17 Lost 3; 
Seattle 13-16 Lost 1; 
NO/Oklahoma City 12-17 Lost 2; 
Sacramento 12-17 Won 2; 
Houston 10-18 Lost 5; 
Portland 10-19 Lost 1. 

*Of notice:*- The Warriors and the Grizzlies have been playing great, each team with a 3 game winning streak;
- Utah is no push-over, and have a 3 game streak of their own (Lakers next)
- The Clippers have been losing gas. 
- What's happening with Denver?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

We could lose the next two and I wouldnt be worried :laugh: That's how the West is turning out in the bottom seeds..


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

After games of 1st January

with relevance:

*Lakers 94 - Jazz 98;*
Heat 97 - Wolves 70;
Clippers 100 - Blazers 94.

1- San Antonio 24-7 Won 3;
2- Phoenix 19-10 Won 4;
3- Minnesota 14-14 Lost 2;
4- Dallas 22-8 Won 1;
5- Memphis 19-10 Won 3;
6- L.A. Clippers 17-12 Won 1;
7- Golden State 17-14 Won 3; 
8- L.A. Lakers 15-15 Lost 4;
--------------------------------
Utah 15-16 Won 4; 
Denver 14-17 Lost 3; 
Seattle 13-16 Lost 1; 
NO/Oklahoma City 12-17 Lost 2; 
Sacramento 12-17 Won 2; 
Houston 10-18 Lost 5; 
Portland 10-20 Lost 2. 

Great. Just... great!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

1- San Antonio 26-7 Won 5; 
2- Phoenix 21-11 Won 2; 
3- Minnesota 15-15 Lost 1;
4- Dallas 24-9 Won 1;
5- Memphis 21-10 Won 5; 
6- L.A. Clippers 17-13 Lost 1; 
7- Golden State 17-16 Lost 2; 
*8- L.A. Lakers 16-16 Won 1;*
----------------------------------
Utah 16-17 Lost 1; 
Denver 16-18 Lost 1; 
NO/Oklahoma City 15-17 Won 3; 
Seattle 14-18 Lost 1;
Sacramento 13-18 Won 1; 
Houston 12-19 Lost 1; 
Portland 10-23 Lost 5 

One win and back on the 8th seed. At least that. Now, three winnable games agaisnt the Clippers (away), Pacers and Portland (away). The Clippers game is very important. The way i see it till now, the Lakers will have a hard time getting higher than #6 in the season.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

There is absolutely no reason why we should end up not making the playoffs barring any major injuries. We should at least take the 8th seed.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> There is absolutely no reason why we should end up not making the playoffs barring any major injuries. We should at least take the 8th seed.


definatley... and honestly i feel that in a playoff series we are as good or probly better than all but the top 2 teams..when this team puts it together they are going to be very very dangerous...we are very underated...


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

We probably need to get the 6th seed to make any noise in the playoffs


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I think it's safe to say that nor the Rockets nor the Blazers will make the playoffs.

Agree?


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I don't think you can count the Rockets out just yet... They could make a huge run once both Yao and T-Mac are back after the All-Star break.

Also, update the original post, since the records have changed, as well the seedings (Utah being the 3rd seed now).


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Kirk20 said:


> We probably need to get the 6th seed to make any noise in the playoffs


These are my feelings as well.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> 1- San Antonio 26-7 Won 5;
> 2- Phoenix 21-11 Won 2;
> 3- Minnesota 15-15 Lost 1;
> 4- Dallas 24-9 Won 1;
> ...


I think we are in the seventh seed.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Updated rankings: 

1) San Antonio 26-8 
2) Phoenix 22-11
3) Utah 17-17
4) Dallas 25-9
5) Memphis 21-11
6) LA Clippers 17-14
7) LA Lakers 17-16
8) Golden State 17-16


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Man if somehow they can sneak in as the 6th seed.. That would be their best shot in the playoffs.. That would mean they'd get either Minnesota, Denver, or UTAH in the 1st rd.. That's what they should be aiming for.. the 6th seed.. May not and probably wont happen but that's where they should be going for at least..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Man if somehow they can sneak in as the 6th seed.. That would be their best shot in the playoffs.. That would mean they'd get either Minnesota, Denver, or UTAH in the 1st rd.. That's what they should be aiming for.. the 6th seed.. May not and probably wont happen but that's where they should be going for at least..


Personally , I dont think any of those teams you mentioned will make the playoffs.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well someone has to from that division :laugh: 

It's either gonna be Utah (best chance IMHO!), Minnesota (maybe), Denver (dunno KMart being injured and all), or Seattle (eh..) .. Portland? Nah..


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Well someone has to from that division :laugh:
> 
> It's either gonna be Utah (best chance IMHO!), Minnesota (maybe), Denver (dunno KMart being injured and all), or Seattle (eh..) .. Portland? Nah..


Wichever team wins that Division, the Lakers should conquer them in the playoffs.

I'm thinking second round, baby! :rock:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Well someone has to from that division :laugh:
> 
> It's either gonna be Utah (best chance IMHO!), Minnesota (maybe), Denver (dunno KMart being injured and all), or Seattle (eh..) .. Portland? Nah..



O yea, Hehe.....I think Minny has the best shot there.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Well someone has to from that division :laugh:
> 
> It's either gonna be Utah (best chance IMHO!), Minnesota (maybe), Denver (dunno KMart being injured and all), or Seattle (eh..) .. Portland? Nah..


don't playoff seedings go by overall record, as opposed to division rankings...?


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I have one question if we were to finish with a better record as a 6th seed then the 3rd seed, would that mean that we would have home court advantage in the first round?

Ex.

1) San Antonio 60-22
2) Phoenix 57-25
3) Utah 45-37
4) Dallas 58-26
5) Memphis 54-28
6) LA Lakers 50-32
7) LA Clippers 47-35 
8) Golden State 44-38


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

January the 14th:

1- San Antonio 27-9 Lost 1;
2- Phoenix 23-12 Won 1;
3- Utah 19-17 Won 3;
4- Dallas 26-10 Lost 1;
5- Memphis 23-11 Won 2;
6- L.A. Clippers 18-14 Won 1;
*7- L.A. Lakers 19-17 Won 1;*
8- Minnesota 17-17 Won 2;
------------------------------
Golden State 17-18 Lost 4; 
Denver 18-19 Lost 1;
NO/Oklahoma City 16-19 Won 1;
Seattle 15-21 Lost 1; 
Sacramento 14-21 Lost 1; 
Houston 12-22 Lost 4; 
Portland 12-24 Won 2. 

Interesting games today:
- Denver @ Milwaukee;
- Memphis @ San Antonio;
- NO/Okla. City @ Houston; 
- Miami @ Utah; 
- Seattle @ L.A. Clippers; 
- L.A. Lakers @ Golden State; 

With Minnesotta and Golden State right on the Lakers back, a pivotal game (again), and let's hope the Sonics make some damage...

EDIT: Jus glanced through the Lakers schedule and:

Sat 14 @ Golden State
Mon 16 Miami 
Thu 19 @ Sacramento 
Fri 20 @ Phoenix 
Sun 22 Toronto 
Fri 27 Golden State 
Sun 29 @ Detroit 
Tue 31 @ New York 
Wed 1 @ Indiana 

This will be tough. I'm counting with at least 5 wins, though (2 x GS, MIA, TOR and either SAC/NY/IND).


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

thug_immortal8 said:


> I have one question if we were to finish with a better record as a 6th seed then the 3rd seed, would that mean that we would have home court advantage in the first round?
> 
> Ex.
> 
> ...


don't playoff seedings go by overall record, as opposed to division rankings...?


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

clien said:


> don't playoff seedings go by overall record, as opposed to division rankings...?


They take the top team of each division... and between the 3 of those teams, they go by 1-3... then the rest of the Conference has by record the 4 - 8th spots.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

A BIG BUMP:

<pre>
Team GB 
1. San Antonio -- 
2. Phoenix 5.5 
3. Denver 15.0 
4. Dallas -- 
5. LA Clippers 12.5 
6. Memphis 14.0 
7. New Orl/OKC 15.0 
8. LA Lakers 16.0 
9. Sacramento 18.0 
10. Utah 18.0 
11. Houston 20.5 
12. Minnesota 20.5 
13. Golden St	21.0 
14. Seattle 24.5 
15. Portland 27.0 
</pre>

End 1st: Sacramento 28, Washington 33


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm not worried about Sacramento. It's Utah and Houston that has me worried. They will bump two teams off from either us, Oklahoma City, or Memphis.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Friday March 10th, 2006:*

LA Lakers 100 - San Antonio 92
LA Clippers 107 - Chicago 96
Sacramento 105 - Memphis 93
Indiana 92 - New Orl/OKC 90 

Standings:









*Saturday Games:*
8:30 pm EST - LA Clippers 35-25 (Road: 14-15) @ Milwaukee 30-31 (Home: 17-13); NBATV, FxNo
9:00 pm EST - Minnesota 26-34 (Road: 8-20) @ Phoenix 42-18 (Home: 24-9); FxAZ
9:00 pm EST - Dallas 48-13 (Road: 20-8) @ Utah 30-31 (Home: 16-15); KTXA, FxAZ


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

And the rest of March should see teams getting in position...

Sun 12 Seattle 
Tue 14 @ Sacramento 
Wed 15 Minnesota 
Fri 17 @ New Jersey 
Sun 19 @ Cleveland 
Mon 20 @ Boston 
Wed 22 Sacramento 
Fri 24 Milwaukee 
Sun 26 NO/Okla. City 
Thu 30 San Antonio 
Fri 31 @ Seattle 

Tough games away. Maybe they can pull at least 2 wins.
The Lakers better take chance of the home games schedule...

I'm saying 7-4 and securing the playoff spot.


----------

